# Need some quick/easy breakfast ideas...



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm all about losing a few pounds this year, since I've finally got the energy to use that treadmill that's just sitting in the corner gathering dust. LOL. My PCP and I have already discussed this, and he's told me that the best way to start is to eat 5 smaller "meals" per day, instead of 3 bigger ones, and to NOT skip breakfast. This breakfast thing poses a more-than-slight problem. I'm not a breakfast person. Never have been. Now, I usually wake up about an hour and a half before I have to leave for work, which is about a half hour before I have to be there, so that gives me about 2 hours total in the mornings.

First thing in the morning, I take my first Cytomel of the day. We all know that we have to wait at least an hour after taking these before eating anything. That gives me about a half hour before I have to leave to eat something. I'm not all about cooking that early in the morning, as it would wake the hubby up before he needs, and he's crabby when he gets woken up early, so I'm limited to stuff I can toast or microwave. Need some thoughts on some quick/easy breakfasts, because a slice of toast with peanut butter everyday is gonna get old, QUICK! (And if you have ideas that might not necessarily be super quick to make, but I could take it with me in the car and eat on my way to work, that's fine too.)

Some ideas I already have include toast with peanut butter, fresh fruit, or a bowl of cereal. I'm trying to get some more ideas, just so I can mix it up a bit. I'm one of those people who gets sick of stuff really easily, so I need a few more ideas to switch it out with so I can stick to this. Thanks!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I hard boil a bunch of eggs each week & have one egg with a banana & peanut butter...then have a 0% fat Greek yogurt for a mid-morning snack. On really cold days, I sometimes do oatmeal in the crock pot, with apples. I cook it overnight & its ready in the morning.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I eat a hard boiled egg with bit of mayo on toast. It's more like a egg salad sand but only 1 piece of bread. I also have some fruit.

My firiend insists I need more protein so mid morning I have a handful of trail mix or a protein bar.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

And then there's this: http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/training-day/201212/greatest-weight-loss-myth-ever-told
I'd say do whatever makes sense for you and makes you most comfortable. Take that extra time in the morning to let your meds work and spend it on the treadmill. Then fit in something quick, high in protein and low in fat later in the morning. True Greek yogurt (none of the fake stuff that companies like Dannon are spinning out) with berries is a good choice. Or, like Lovlkn and joplin mentioned, boiled egg paired with something else.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

StormFinch said:


> And then there's this: http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/training-day/201212/greatest-weight-loss-myth-ever-told
> I'd say do whatever makes sense for you and makes you most comfortable. Take that extra time in the morning to let your meds work and spend it on the treadmill. Then fit in something quick, high in protein and low in fat later in the morning. True Greek yogurt (none of the fake stuff that companies like Dannon are spinning out) with berries is a good choice. Or, like Lovlkn and joplin mentioned, boiled egg paired with something else.


Yeah, I'm definitely thinking morning is gonna be the time to hit the treadmill. By the time I get home from work, I'm so keyed up from work, it's not gonna happen, because someone/something usually stressed me out to the point I just wanna curl up on the couch with a book and my dog. Or take some frustrations out helping the hubby work on his side jobs (auto body).

"Breakfast", whenever it occurs will definitely be something light. After so many years of not eating breakfast, there's just no way I can jump into steak and eggs everyday, and I've already told my doc this. He's cool with it, but just wants me to eat something, whether it be a piece of toast with peanut butter, a smoothie, or a granola bar.

Joplin and Lovlkn, while the idea of the boiled eggs isn't bad, it poses a problem... I can't stand the things!! Baked or fried, I can handle no problem, but there's something about the texture of a boiled egg that makes it impossible for me to eat. I'm really weird with texture of stuff. I hate onions because of the texture, but love their flavor, and one thing that a LOT of people have texture problems with (mushrooms), I have absolutely no problem. I'll admit it, I'm weird like that.  And yes, I'm the only person in my family who doesn't chow down on the deviled eggs at easter time.

I'm thinking smoothies might be the way to go. I can prepare them the night before, stick them in the fridge, blend them in the morning, and just drink it on my way to work. I might buy a smaller blender (think magic bullet sized) if I'm making a lot of them though - our blender is HUGE and takes up a crazy amount of precious counter space.

I won't lie. I'm also tossing around the idea of the slim-fast drink mix, but JUST for "breakfast". I need to run it by my doc, of course, but realistically, it would work out a lot better, as there's no danger of the husband waking up by the noise of a blender if I'm not using a blender, and they have those ones with protein in them now.... (Thoughts?)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

What about Fiber One bars? You get a bunch of fiber in one serving, they're portable and they taste like candy bars!

I'm not a big breakfast person either so I keep a bunch of Fiber One bars and granola bars in my office at work and eat one around 9:30 am or so. What's weird is that I love breakfast foods for dinner, just not early in the morning!


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

jenny v said:


> What about Fiber One bars? You get a bunch of fiber in one serving, they're portable and they taste like candy bars!
> 
> I'm not a big breakfast person either so I keep a bunch of Fiber One bars and granola bars in my office at work and eat one around 9:30 am or so. What's weird is that I love breakfast foods for dinner, just not early in the morning!


I didn't think about fiber one bars! Thanks! Yeah, I'm the same way. Pancakes for dinner, bring it on. My morning time is just so valuable to me that by not eating a cooked breakfast, I can have an extra half hour of sleep!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

You can make baked oatmeal and add what you like, it is kind of like a granola bar. Baked oatmeal would give you about a week's worth of bars without nasty additives.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I like the baked oatmeal idea - Googled a recipe but see it's only 5gram protein.

I think it's important to eat protein in the mornings - those Fiber 1 bars are high on sugar and low in protein - 5gram I think. We ate those for quite awhile - they certainly do taste like a candy bar, there are alternatives that taste as good yet provide much more protein.

I did some research at my local Wal Mart and find the Zone Perfect bars can be up to 14 gram protein per bar. They cost a bit more but the added protein is worth the cost. Often they have a promo where you get a free bar in the box.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Talked to my PCP today. Well, his nurse, but for all intents and purposes, same thing. LOL. She said the slimfast shake would be perfect, but not to do the whole plan. (PCP doesn't care for it one bit as a whole, but given my situations with the timing and everything, he says it'll work as a "breakfast", he just doesn't want me taking it "all the way".)

I forgot to add another thing to my OP - I can't pre bake anything either. Our oven is totally on the fritz right now. Can't cook anything over about 180 degrees without it thinking it's overheating. We're planning on getting a new one with our tax return, but unfortunately, that's a little while out yet.


----------



## MH80 (Feb 19, 2013)

You could try something called Bircher muesli, it's Swiss I think and you can prepare it the night before. You might want to search for a proper recipe but it's basically oatmeal, grated apple, yoghurt, apple juice and fruit like blueberries, whatever you fancy, maybe some nuts too. You just mix it all together and leave it over night.


----------



## WendyM (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a protein shake white some fruit blended into it for breakfast. If I am going to be in a rush, school run and meetings then I make it up the night before and put it inthe fridge in a 'shaker' bottle just ready to grab in the morning and go. Its gluten free and full of protein and fibre so keeps me going all morning without needing to snack.

Hope It is OK to post this link and I am not breaking any rules. I really think this can help busy people who want a healthy breakfast or to lose weight. Gluten Free.

Wendy


----------



## MySharon (Mar 10, 2017)

I make an Acai Bowl every morning with

Acai Frozen Packets from Costco - 1 packet

Organic Pumpkin Oatmeal and Flax from Costco

Organic Strawberries - about 3 large ones cut up

1 Banana or Half a banana cut up

I mix them all together in a bowl and sprinkle with Chia seeds. My fave breakfast!

My second fave is

2 Lightly salted brown Rice cakes (or you can do any type of bread, gluten free etc) Half an Avocado mashed up on top of it with Pepper flakes and Braggs Nutritional Yeast sprinkles(also gluten free)


----------

